# New York Century/ sprained elbow



## ctenidae (Sep 13, 2005)

So, rode the NYC Century Sunday. Good news is the weather was perfect, the participants were friendly, and I was with a great bunch of guys. Bad news is, about 30 miles from the end, my brother stopped short in front of me, I locked up the front wheel, adn went flying over the handlebars. I remember two distinct thoughts- "Oh shit" as I felt the rear wheel lift off, and then, once I was on the ground and saw the bike coming for my head "Man, that's gonna break my sunglasses" Fortunately the glasses survived, and I managed to avoid any roadrash at all, but I did manage to sprain just about every ligament and tendon in my elbow. I rode the last 30 miles (carrying the bike up, then down, the Triboro Bridge was not fun) with every bump exacting a painful toll on my elbow, got to my brother's place in Brooklyn, iced the elbow and had a few beers. Monday morning, I thought I was going to wet myself. I had to get dressed in a suit and tie for 4, count 'em 4, meetings with people who individually make more money than all of us combined. Shaking hands was excrutiating, since I had a briefcase and couldn't always put it down in time to offer a left-handed shake. I even had to get my sister in law to button the top button of my shirt and tighten my tie. Had lunch at a very snazzy restaurant where the guy I was with had to cut up my food (I couldn't even get my right hand anywhere near the table). Fortunately, he's a good guy. Took the train back to Boston Monday night. Four beers and two codienes didn't even begin to touch the pain. Seriously, it kept me sober- I could have driven home. Very tough. Went to the ER this morning (fortunately was able to sleep with Princess Vicodan), x-rays showed no fractures, which is good. Have my arm in a splint and sling for a couple of weeks, and if no improvement in a week or so I have to go see an orthopedist. It better be healed up within two months.

It was a good ride, though.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2005)

Bummer, C-10. Is it feeling any better?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2005)

A bit, thanks for asking. In a splint all day, minor ache at all times, but I'm getting some movement back already. If I bend my head way forward, I can touch my chin, which is a major improvement.


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2005)

That sucks about your elbow, but the century must have been pretty cool.  I did one on my own which was boring and tiring, no one to share the headwind plus I was on a mtn bike with slicks.

I've since wised up and bought a road bike.

I endoed a couple times at Killington this year (see the trip reports section) and it is funny how you have enough time to have clear, complete thoughts on the way over.

The first time I went over I didn't have enough preload in my fork, got sucked down in front of a rock, and I remember thinking "Well I obviously don't have enough preload in my fork, I wonder how the sag looks in my rear shock."

The second time my friend couldn't stop (riding behind me) and ran me into a large log, and my pedals didn't release because they were caked with mud... and I tightened them a lot.  Bad idea.

This time I though "Damn it looks like my bike is coming with me... freeloader, always looking for the easy way down."  It doesn't make a lot of sense, but at least I wasn't worried about impaling myself on any sticks or rocks or anything.


How many people rode in the century?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2005)

They say 5000 rode. I believe it, looking at the rest stops.

I rode my brother's surplus Iron Horse. Truly, it is made of iron, and weighs as much as a horse. I rode it last year, too. I sent my bike (a twelve (or more) year old Specialized Hard Rock) down to my younger brother in NC about 6 months ago, since I hadn't been on it in 8 or 10 years. I should ride more, but my wife won't go with, and riding around Boston is more of a pain than riding in Manhattan. Drivers may not give you any respect in Manhattan, but at least they notice you. Not so much in Boston.


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, I know what that's like.  I used to ride into Worcester from Auburn to school a lot and many of the drivers aimed for cyclists.

Since I moved back down to Woodstock I have had a chance to road ride a lot more.  I love it.  I've probably put 1500 miles on my new road bike.


If you can find a good deal on one, do it.  I bought a 2003 Lemond Victoire with full 2003 Dura Ace.  It is spectacular.  I wouldn't even consider riding my old mtn bike on the road again.  Road riding used to be something I did to stay in shape and was less dangerous than riding in the middle of the woods all alone.  Now it is something I look forward to doing regularly.

Plus the double crankset, though hard to adjust to at first, is giving me really big calves and I even love that now.


----------

